# Edouard Odsonne



## Torros (28 Maggio 2015)

Forse è un po' presto per parlarne, vista la giovanissima età, ma se si parla di Odegaard e Mastour, si può parlare anche di lui, sopratutto dopo il recente Europeo Under 17 vinto con la Francia.





Edouard Odsonne, 17 anni, classe 98, può essere considerato uno dei migliori attaccanti under 17. 34 gol in 34 partite lo scorso anno, 29 gol in 24 presenze in questa stagione, 8 reti in una sola partita. 8 gol in 5 partite nel recente europeo under 17, tra cui una tripletta contro la Germania in finale e due gol contro l'italia nei quarti, entrambi di tacco stile Ibrahimovic. Non citò a caso lo svedese, visto che il ragazzo proviene dalle giovanili del Psg, che è statisticamente uno dei migliori settori giovanili al mondo, ma anche uno di quelli sfruttati peggio. 
Di ruolo centravanti, alto 1.83, piuttosto veloce nel lungo, ma dotato anche di un buon primo passo e un ottima tecnica di base che gli consentono di saltare l'uomo piuttosto facilmente. Movimenti da centravanti vero, sa giocare con i compagni ed è anche un ottimo assistman. E' capace di segnare in tutti i modi, come dimostra anche il suo gol su punizione contro il Belgio, in semifinale.


Qui contro un altro grande talento del Barcelona, Seung Woo Lee(il motivo per cui il barca ha il mercato bloccato): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_9mrVDGoe0

tripletta del Francese, gol e assist per il Coreano 

Il Coreano è un talento purissimo, più di Odegaard, per me (Mastur l'ho visto poco). Edouard ha tutto. Sempre se non si perdono, dovremmo sentir parlare di entrambi in futuro. Edouard penso che possa esordire già nella prossima stagione insieme all'altro talento Ikone, con il Psg.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Forse è un po' presto per parlarne, vista la giovanissima età, ma se si parla di Odegaard e Mastour, si può parlare anche di lui, sopratutto dopo il recente Europeo Under 17 vinto con la Francia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miglior attaccante dell'Europeo Under 17,con tripletta nella finale contro la Germania,però è difficile che il Psg lo ceda


----------



## robs91 (28 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Miglior attaccante dell'Europeo Under 17,con tripletta nella finale contro la Germania,però è difficile che il Psg lo ceda



non credo ripeteranno l'errore fatto con Coman....


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Maggio 2015)

Fortissimo veramente, ha fatto già valanghe di gol, se il Psg lo fa maturare bene, cosa difficile negli ultimi anni, può diventare un giocatore importante


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2015)

Se al PSG continuano a comprare e ricomprare finiranno per perderlo. Con Rabiot sono stati fortunati, con Coman è andata male.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Maggio 2015)

L'ho visto contro l'Italia e mi ha fatto una grandissima impressione, però c'è da dire che a quell'età il fisico può fare la differenza e lui in questo è molto avvantaggiato


----------



## Torros (28 Maggio 2015)

Certo, ma i gol gli ha fatti di tacco, mica sovrastando fisicamente gli altri.
Poi gli saltava come birilli e se fosse stato più freddo ne faceva di più


----------

